# AT&T U-Verse and DOD?



## sox junky (Oct 11, 2008)

I am upgrading my internet from AT&T DSL to AT&T U-Verse on Saturday 1/10. I am keeping my DirectTV, but getting AT&T U-Verse for internet.

My understanding is that AT&T U-Verse has a gateway they install with a modem and wireless router.

Does anyone know if the AT&T U-Verse gateway/router are compatible with DOD and will allow me to wirelessly connect my 3 DVRs to the internet. I currently do not have my DVRs networked since my DSL speed is only 3 MBPS.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Any internet connection can be used for OnDemand. You will need a wireless network bridge (commonly referred to as a gaming adapter) to connect the DVRs to the wireless network.


----------



## sox junky (Oct 11, 2008)

So, I would need a gaming adapter for each DVR? Is this the Linksys adapter I've seen listed? And it costs $99 each at best buy?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

sox junky said:


> So, I would need a gaming adapter for each DVR? Is this the Linksys adapter I've seen listed? And it costs $99 each at best buy?


The LinkSys WGA600N is the adapter that is "supported" directly by the HD DVRs so it can be configured directly from the DVR.They can be ordered directly from DirecTV for $79 i believe. Any wireless ethernet bridge (game adapter) can be used, they just need to be configured from a PC and then connected to the DVR.
For instance, I use a LinkSys WGA54AG that I picked up on ebay for $20. It works very nicely.
You only need one for each DVR if they are not close enough to each other to connect by cable. The HR21/22/23 and have 2 ports so they can be connected DVR to DVR.
Connect WGA to DVR1, DVR2 to DVR1, DVR3 to DVR2.
The HR20s have 2 ports but only one is active so a small hub would be needed in that case.
WGA to HUB, HUB to DVR1,2,3.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

sox junky said:


> So, I would need a gaming adapter for each DVR? Is this the Linksys adapter I've seen listed? And it costs $99 each at best buy?


I recommend the Linksys WGA600N because it's "plug & play" setup directly from your HD DVR. No computer connection required for setup.

Check out the "First Look" here ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143300

~$80 via your DirecTV.com account.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I recommend the Linksys WGA600N because it's "plug & play" setup directly from your HD DVR. No computer connection required for setup.
> 
> Check out the "First Look" here ...
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143300
> ...


Would be a pricey solution if 3 are needed. I would recommend going with 1 first to test it out and see what your actual usage might be before dropping the coin for 3.
Also, the info on the AT&T site at this point indicates that the wireless gateways are only 802.11G not N. So you are paying more for a technology you may not even get to fully exploit.
Like I said before, the WGA54AG was dirt cheap and it is really a snap to setup via a PC, they come with a utility CD that will automatically detect the WGA and lauch the configuration utility. I can't imagine the setup from the DVR being any easier.


----------

